# Changing an order



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a TDW and have an order that is only partially filled.

If I change that order (to lower the price) will I be charged an additional commission? I.e for 2 trades rather than 1?

Thanks.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

No additional fee if it's done on the same day


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny, I'm glad that it took a bit for me to figure out - I initially dropped the price to get out but then got the warning - then I just changed it to last another day and my limit price came through.

Thanks for the response. Lots to learn.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Just because you might trade on line does not mean you can not phone TDW & get them to help guide you. Can double check with TDW but I think you would still be charged online comision rates even though you phoned & got them to walk you through placing an order on line & or get them to double check that you did everything right.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks - they are still charging me $45 of commission (when they should be charging me $10) so I need to call then again to have them sort it out.

At that time I may ask them to walk me through the whole journaling / wash stuff. I've read all I can about it and it seems painless but the first time is always a bit scary. Thanks!


----------

